# Anally probing career options



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm an INTJ/5w6 and am in need of a fresh start in terms of a career path. The problem is, everything I look into I shoot down with some lame reason or other. I'm too picky in my search (thus the thread title - hey, I had to get your attention somehow! :tongue and I seem to be running out of ideas.

So I was hoping my favorite community could brainstorm and help me come up with something! I'm hoping for the following things:


something I'm not going to get bored at or hate (this is critical - it's where I'm at now and I don't *ever* want to be this miserable again)
high chance of getting hired (I've already got student debt, so I don't want to get another useless degree, plus the job market is crappy right now)
decent pay (don't give a crap about bragging rights, but I'm sick of not being financially independent and would really like to either retire early or have a flexible schedule so I have lots of free time, and I'd like to be financially secure)
[Edited to add:] versatility (if at all possible, I'd like to have skills that translate to as many different areas as possible to increase my chances of getting a job somewhere if I can't get the one I want)
Thanks in advance for your help. :happy:


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Air traffic controlling.

120k a year if you don't go management and make more.

Very good chance at getting hired with just an associates degree in air traffic controlling.

The only thing is, you have to be hired before you are the age of 29 or something I think.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Souled In said:


> The only thing is, you have to be hired before you are the age of 29 or something I think.


I'll be 30 in less than two months (woohoo!), so that's out.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Napoleptic said:


> I'm an INTJ/5w6 and am in need of a fresh start in terms of a career path. The problem is, everything I look into I shoot down with some lame reason or other. I'm too picky in my search (thus the thread title - hey, I had to get your attention somehow! :tongue and I seem to be running out of ideas.
> 
> So I was hoping my favorite community could brainstorm and help me come up with something! I'm hoping for the following things:
> 
> ...


So....
Not boring
No barrier to entrance
Decent pay
Versatile ???

You didn't tell us what you do now so I might suggest your current job but how about working as a programmer or a business analyst for programmers. The pay is good, the job market hasn't affected it as much as other jobs and the job schedule can be versatile.


----------



## Orion (Jan 25, 2011)

Try and make money by doing what you do for fun. This is cliché I know, but people I know have done it. The thing is, by working at it in a manner to make money (whatever it might be) you will come to view it as work and not enjoy it as much anymore. Also you might not make as much money. 

If I had not returned to school this is what I was going to do, just work in a garden center. Poverty and hard labor about guaranteed, but I dig plants so I would have been happy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm self-employed and couldn't imagine working for someone else again. I'd say try to find something you are good at and enjoy, and start a related business.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

I've thought about opening a shop on Etsy because I love making crafts, but I always imagine it would be hard to make an actual living off of doing that. I wouldn't even be sure where to start strategy-wise. Thoughts?


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Napoleptic said:


> I've thought about opening a shop on Etsy because I love making crafts, but I always imagine it would be hard to make an actual living off of doing that. I wouldn't even be sure where to start strategy-wise. Thoughts?


That's really interesting, i've done something like this before but it didn't work out for i wasn't serious in it lol.
Perhaps you can take it as an interest/hobby/freelance thing so you can get better as you go on.
Maybe you can start online like what you're doing now and then make a blog or something. Get your friends or whoever you can torture to spread the word for you. Make a facebook page, do it freelance.
Try personalising it. I'm not sure what exactly you're doing but say someone wants you to craft something with their name on it for example, do it. The word spreads faster and you will have regulars.

All the best in your endeavours.


----------

